Ask HN: What is a good way to measure customer feedback at a physical store? - smahani
======
Yabood
At the Dulles International Airport, they have stands with three or four
physical buttons, each button is a smiley face (angry to happy) to rate your
experience. Those stands are scattered all over the airport. Every time I fly
through Dulles, I leave a rating because it is so easy to do and doesn’t slow
me down. I think a similar approach would work well for physical stores. They
can be installed near the exists, so customers can leave their feedback on the
way out.

------
orky56
Currently using a combination of the following:

Reviews & Check-ins via Yelp/Facebook/Google/Swarm

Likes via Facebook/Instagram

Referrals & Recommendations via Existing Clients/Partners

Time in store/Tip amount/Dollars spent/LTV via Existing clients

Relationship between online advertising to conversions in physical store

